# Cotztetlana genus



## willychon (Aug 14, 2012)

*Genus Cotztetlana*

Here some pics from the new genus _Cotztetlana _ from México

_The gender of the genus is a femenine nouncomposed from: Cotztetl, a word in the Mexican native lenguage Náhuatl wich means "calf of the leg" or "fat part of the leg" and the latin suffix ana, wich means "of or pertaining to". The name makes reference to the stout leg IV of this tarantula._ (Mendoza, 2012)

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## syndicate (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow beautiful looking species!Thanks for sharing the photos!
-Chris


----------



## Terry D (Aug 14, 2012)

WC, Neat! Mexico's convergent evolution counterpart to Eucratoscelus?


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, that spider is beefy looking! Like it visits the gym.


----------



## macj1983 (Aug 16, 2012)

I want one ! Lol no really I do


----------



## Philth (Nov 27, 2016)

_Cotztetlana_ sp. Puebla


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidGeng (Nov 7, 2017)

Wooo I've been lucky to watch one!
Cotztetlana sp Jalisco.


----------



## atraxrobustus (Nov 21, 2017)

Intersting, as they seem to resemble the _Atrax_ Genus, in terms of appearance.


----------

